# Salt Fork rabbits



## damfish (Nov 16, 2008)

I see where some of you rabbit hunters have spent some time hunting Salt Fork. Sure would appreciate some input on any rabbit population there! My son and I bought a beagle a year ago shes 1 now and loves to hunt. We've made numerous trips to West Branch, Ladue,& Berlin resevoirs. Could not, have not, found 1 rabbit!! We really have beat some heavy brush and not any sign at all. So if anyone could offer some info it would be greatly appreciated. Bottom line for me is to get Liberty on some to further her education, We are in the Akron area so scouting is a little limited as its a fer piece to drive. Thanks. damfish


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Rabbit hunting on public land can be tough, and Salt Fork gets a lot of preasure from what I hear. My advice to you would be to get out there at dawn and do your scouting when there is snow on the ground, don't waste your time in areas with little to no tracks. Another thing to consider is that spots which look great for rabbits are the spots that probably draw the most hunters. If there are rabbits left in there, they are used to avoiding hunters and dogs. Don't be afraid to hunt unconventional habitat. I do 90% of my hunting on public land, and l too used to spend all day stomping brush and making noise, only to come out empty-handed. I have come to the theory that preasured public land rabbits run to their dens when they hear hunters from afar. These days I hunt with a longbow, so I stalk as slowly and quietly as possible hoping for standing shots at close range. I have seen way more rabbits this way as opposed to busting brush and flushing them. Such tactics won't do much towards training your beagle, though. You may want to consider joining a club if you want to get really serious about it. Food for thought. Happy hunting!


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a couple of 3 year old beagles that I hunt alot other than deer season, we hunt the public lands somethimes, and certain times , the rabbits will be out in the open fields, where there might be 12 inchs of grass growing, if you were closer Id be more than glad to take you and your beagle out for a day of rabbit hunting. The beagles I have I started them hunting like at age of 4months, Id walk around our yard during the summer, with a flashlight and dog on leash, just to get them started. To hear them open up the first time is something to remember.


----------

